# Cyrus SoundKey portable DAC



## McCol

Couldn't see athread for this so thought I'd start one.



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyrussoundkey/cyrus-soundkey-dac-bringing-your-music-on-the-move

http://soundkey.cyrusaudio.com/


Claims to have low drain on phone battery, but no mention of DAC being used.

I've ordered through the kickstarter for 40% discount, worth a punt at that price.


----------



## Parabola

I've ordered too, at the same price.
  
 I like the idea that it's super lightweight. Hate my Fiio E5 scratching around in my pocket next to my iPhone.
 Hoping the Cyrus Soundkey will sit neatly more on the cable.
  
 Hope it works seamlessly with an Apple Lightning connector too. 
  
  
 Really like that it has no battery to charge up.
  
  
 Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## god-bluff

I've ordered this too, missed out on the 50% off, but should be great for £59. The low power usage, lightweight and the Cyrus name which should ensure great sound convinced me. 
  
 Roll on November


----------



## richie60

god-bluff said:


> I've ordered this too, missed out on the 50% off, but should be great for £59. The low power usage, lightweight and the Cyrus name which should ensure great sound convinced me.
> 
> Roll on November




Me too. I managed to snag one for £59. For the price, it had to be done. Think i'm going to purchase a pair of RHA T20 for this as i've wanted to listen to them for a while.


----------



## Makka

I understand that the Soundkey will NOT connect directly to the iphone but requires the camera adaptor cable. As this is a female USB it looks like we may also need yet another adapor to connect this finally to the Soundkey USB OTG or MICRO USB. Rather a lot of links to degrade the signal quality and additional expense.
If we are lucky we can just use the lightning to mico USB connector.
As the iPhone is by far the most popular phone out there I find this rather surprising and dissapointing.
I am hoping this issue will be resolved by the release and will be lobbying CYRUS to that effect. I suggest anyone that has an Apple device do the same. Maybe if you live in the UK you can even phone or drop in!

I was number 14 backer and got it for £49. Yahoo. From a hotel in Bali no less 
I'm a long term Cyrus owner and have two systems of Cyrus gear from basic to higher end.


----------



## McCol

makka said:


> I understand that the Soundkey will NOT connect directly to the iphone but requires the camera adaptor cable. As this is a female USB it looks like we may also need yet another adapor to connect this finally to the Soundkey USB OTG or MICRO USB. Rather a lot of links to degrade the signal quality and additional expense.
> If we are lucky we can just use the lightning to mico USB connector.
> As the iPhone is by far the most popular phone out there I find this rather surprising and dissapointing.
> I am hoping this issue will be resolved by the release and will be lobbying CYRUS to that effect. I suggest anyone that has an Apple device do the same. Maybe if you live in the UK you can even phone or drop in!
> ...


 
  
 Will be using with Android so hopefully a more straight forward OTG cable.


----------



## Parabola

makka said:


> I understand that the Soundkey will NOT connect directly to the iphone but requires the camera adaptor cable. As this is a female USB it looks like we may also need yet another adapor to connect this finally to the Soundkey USB OTG or MICRO USB. Rather a lot of links to degrade the signal quality and additional expense.
> If we are lucky we can just use the lightning to mico USB connector.
> As the iPhone is by far the most popular phone out there I find this rather surprising and dissapointing.
> I am hoping this issue will be resolved by the release and will be lobbying CYRUS to that effect. I suggest anyone that has an Apple device do the same. Maybe if you live in the UK you can even phone or drop in!
> ...


 

 All sound pretty poor for us iPhone users. Last thing I want is a load of different connectors and cables in my pocket.
  
 Is it this connector we need...
 http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?afid=p238%7CsSfjPotrk-dc_mtid_187079nc38483_pcrid_104154899041_&cid=aos-uk-kwgo-pla--slid--product-MD821ZM/A-UK
  
 That's another £25!  Also, the USB end of that cable is nearly the size of the SoundKey itself?!
  
  
  
 Deal breaker for me really. Am considering canceling.


----------



## Makka

Cyrus seem to be evading this question at the moment.


----------



## god-bluff

They have provided some answers

Comes with two cables one for Android another for Computer/ iphone with camera cable 

'The Cyrus soundKey will ship with two cables to enable it to connect with widest possible range of devices.

The first will be a short (6cm) black micro USB to micro UBS OTG cable. This will enable the Cyrus soundKey to work with any android device. The OTG versions of these cables allow the Cyrus soundKey to access the digital music files on your phone, normal micro USB to micro UBS cables will not.

The second will be a short (6cm) white micro USB to full size USB cable. This will enable you to connect the Cyrus soundKey to a computer (or any other device) with traditional USB sockets.

This second cable will also allow you to connect to the Apple camera kit cable which will enable the Cyrus soundKey to work with any iOS device. (see How does soundKey access the digital files on your phone?)yum'


----------



## Makka

I saw that, eventually 
It seems that the camera cable is the only way to get the iDevice into passive mode and as usual Apple are restricting who can make them. Apple would probably charge Cyrus a tonne of money to get a license. 
So thanks Apple for the usual closed box and thanks Cyrus/Simon for explaining it to us. 
I still hope for a more elegant solution but I think we are blaming (and I have to put my hand up here too.... Sorry Simon) the wrong guys.
It's a long way to November so who knows if there may end up being a more direct route.
I hope so.


----------



## pkcpga

I preordered it also since Cyrus makes some great home products but I'm a bit disappointed it's not like the dragonfly with the usb built in so iPhone users only need one cable and same with android users and no cable will be needed for a computer. This way seems most logical not sure why they making extra steps for a big group of users whether iPhone or computer.


----------



## pkcpga

Cyrus sent a disappointing email today stating they are looking for more funding but not for better sound or convenience features but for garbage color choices. What a waste of money would be happy to fund more if it was for an attached usb so less cabling was needed or something sound related but really color choice, who cares.


----------



## god-bluff

This should start shipping in a week or so. Not sure whether i actually need it when it does finally arrive though.!!


----------



## pkcpga

I cancelled mine a long while ago, too bad it's a bit outdated now not even MQA compatible while the DF's are going to be shortly.


----------



## duracek

Got mine this morning!


----------



## god-bluff

Wow that's a surprise. I'll be interested in your impressions


----------



## richie60

Still waiting for mine...


----------



## duracek

god-bluff said:


> Wow that's a surprise. I'll be interested in your impressions


 
  
 I do not have too many other DACs for comparison, but I can give my impressions versus the Dragonfly Black and the Fiio E10k.
  
 Firstly if I did not know the prices of these 3 DACs I would have guessed that the Cyrus was the most expensive (which is true if you don't get the Kickstarter price). It has more clarity in the sound and is more neutral than the DF and the Fiio which tends to be true of more high end gear. I have never owned any Cyrus kit before, so I don't know if this is their house sound but it is very transparent and you forget that it is there (in a good way). I thought the DF was much clearer than the Fiio, but the Soundkey seems to be another step up. A/B-ing between the Cyrus and the DF I notice the DF is much darker in presentation, almost a little grunge at times. Not a criticism of the DF, in fact quite pleasant on certain tracks, just a different sound.
  
 It is a brutal reminder of how poor the built-in DAC in my MacBook Pro is though.
  
 Anyway, hopefully someone with much better hearing than me can post their thoughts too.


----------



## god-bluff

Thanks. Sounds good as you would expect being Cyrus 

Looking forward to receiving mine based on what you have described


----------



## crowmanuk

Mine arrived today - must admit I had totally forgotten about it ... so much so that I am somewhat unprepared and haven't yet forked out the additional £29 to buy the iPhone camera connection kit required to make it work. From what I've read a lightning to USB-C cable (which would've removed one interconnect) won't work and a camera connection kit is a requirement. All this means there's 2 cables required (one supplied) to get from phone to soundkey ... cumbersome to say the least. Hopefully the sound will make up for the inconvenience as at the moment I'm regretting buying as it all feels a bit messy.


----------



## McCol

Mine arrived this morning but moved to iPhone with oppo ha2se so will be selling this untried as I can't be bothered with all that cabling


----------



## god-bluff

Received mine yesterday
  
 I wont be able to do a review as I'm just not very good at putting things into words. Just some initial observations
  
 I believe the soundKey is true to the Cyrus brand sound signature in that it is more about precision and timing than romantic coloured warmth. This is no Chord Mojo. This device will need careful matching just as Cyrus HiFi needs matching to speakers. It will sound a bit overbearing with bright headphones such as my MF100s (ouch) and no doubt (although I don't currently own a pair) Grados) but really opens up darker headphones. The Yamaha HPH200 and Sony MDR10RC sound great. Wonderful clarity and sense of space.
  
 Issues are.
  
 The level of gain is crazy. Anything more than 10-15% volume using Windows or UAPP on android is deafening at least with my phones all sub 70ohm and sensitive. May suit high impedence warm headphones nicely
  
  
 The supplied OTG cable is poor quality. Continually coming disconnected from both my mobiles.
  
 I wish id gone for a more colourful one as the soundKey is tiny. It makes a Dragonfly look and feel like a brick and I'll no doubt keep mislaying it !
  
 All in all impressive and if there's any justice should be a real alternative to the Dragonfly for those who value clarity above warmth (as I do generally)
  
 Astonishing bargain for £60. Made in UK for a fraction of Mojo.


----------



## duracek

Side by side with a Dragonfly, you can see the Cyrus is a little wider, but considerably thinner. All in all it is a nice sized unit.


----------



## god-bluff

duracek said:


> Side by side with a Dragonfly, you can see the Cyrus is a little wider, but considerably thinner. All in all it is a nice sized unit.




Well sorry I could have sworn the Cyrus was smaller. My memory must be getting worse (I'm now 50 and its all down hill from here and that goes for hearing too)!

Looks nice in blue by the way.


----------



## crowmanuk

So ... iPhone camera adapter obtained ... and my view on first listens is that I've now decided I can live with the cables and adapters ... as the sound improvement is nothing short of astounding. I've been a fan of "the Cyrus sound" for more years (and £'s) than I care to remember so my ears clearly may be somewhat bias ... but I REALLY love the output from this little thing. Sound is very bright, open and flat but crystal in terms of overall soundstaging. Would be hard to go back for me once having heard it. At the price (I paid about £50 plus £29 for the adapter) it's an absolute steal.


----------



## English Gent

Got mine in post today, worked with a Micro USB to Lightening adapter I got for my Mojo, so no need for Apple camera kit wire, sound is great so far, and quite a lot more powerful than normal output, was capable of driving my over ears (Nighthawks) at decent volume, and can take my Shure SE 846s to limit. 
  
 Sound wise, I need to do more listening, but better than normal output, clearer soundstage, was able to play with equaliser settings in Flac player to get serious bass if wanted. sounds better than the Dragonfly red I had as well. but need to test with more music. 
  
 Be interested to know other peoples opinions now these seem to be getting delivered.


----------



## English Gent

http://imageshack.com/a/img923/2208/i1KQvU.jpg
  
 After a hour with the soundkey, Ive hit a problem, but good to know if anyone else has had this, but build quality is terrible, I pushed the headphones in and the micro usb cover and whole mother board just popped out the bottom....
  
 oh dear, been a great Cyrus fan for years, but this is some bad engineering.


----------



## Jimster480

How does this compare to the FiiO K1.
 And what are the actual specs? I went to the website and didn't find anything, same with the kickstarter... they just say "quality components" over and over again without mentioning any technical details.


----------



## Paul Silvester

Mine came yesterday (2 months later than I was told) and won't work on iPhone without a £30 cable. Have gone through all the Kickstarter material and this is not made clear anywhere. I do not intend to wander around with handfuls of cables in my pocket.  Written to Cyrus and I will be requesting a refund as it is not fit for purpose as supplied.


----------



## duracek

paul silvester said:


> Mine came yesterday (2 months later than I was told) and won't work on iPhone without a £30 cable. Have gone through all the Kickstarter material and this is not made clear anywhere. I do not intend to wander around with handfuls of cables in my pocket.  Written to Cyrus and I will be requesting a refund as it is not fit for purpose as supplied.




Sadly this is a limitation of Apple not Cyrus. The same is true of the Dragonfly as well as any other DAC.


----------



## Paul Silvester

So Cyrus had three options:
 1) Make sure it was clear to investors that their purchase was limited in function and would involve an additional cost of 50% to be usable. As it is, their product was misrepresented by omission and does not fulfil the reasonable expectation generated by their funding promotion.  
 or
 2) Cyrus produced and included an Apple complaint cable. Not exactly hard there are hundreds out there!
 or
 3) They produced a separate IOS version
  
 The idea that nobody can produce a lightning cable product except Apple is just NOT TRUE! I own at least half a dozen!


----------



## Paul Silvester

where did you get your micro usb to lightning that works with this?? I have tried two and neither work!
 Thanks


----------



## duracek

paul silvester said:


> where did you get your micro usb to lightning that works with this?? I have tried two and neither work!
> Thanks




It is my understanding that a cable on its own will not work. Apple are vey protective of what can be plugged into an iPhone. One of the few devices that the iPhone will recognise is an Apple manufactured camera connection kit. This provides a USB port that DAC manufacturers can use to trick the iPhone into sending out the digital audio data. 

There really is nothing Cyrus can do about this and the fact Apple charged £30 for this is definitely excessive but they know certain people have no other option.


----------



## Paul Silvester

I don't know if you work for Cyrus but there is a little something called disclosure. So there is something Cyrus can do - they can make this clear BEFORE they take our money!  Looking through forums this issue has caused some customer dissatisfaction so probably not that great a way to impress customers!
 I will be relying on distance selling regulations to obtain a refund!


----------



## barton_stacey

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyrussoundkey/cyrus-soundkey-dac-bringing-your-music-on-the-move/faqs
  
 I'm pretty sure I'd seen all this in the FAQs on the kickstarter when I bought mine!?!


----------



## barton_stacey

Although I see the FAQs were updated on the 5th July and the kickstarter launched on the 1st.


----------



## god-bluff

barton_stacey said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyrussoundkey/cyrus-soundkey-dac-bringing-your-music-on-the-move/faqs
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'd seen all this in the FAQs on the kickstarter when I bought mine!?!




All seems pretty clear to me. It says you need the cck if you use Apple. I don't.

Buy the cable you'll need for just about every other DAC. Enjoy it or or sell the Cyrus for a profit msybe. Common knowledge I thought?!?


----------



## Jimster480

paul silvester said:


> where did you get your micro usb to lightning that works with this?? I have tried two and neither work!
> Thanks



I don't have this specific headphone amp but I do have a K1 and I bought a cable on Amazon which works totally fine with my iPod Touch 6 generation

Lightning to MicroUSB Cable, 6'' black,for connecting DAC/Digital Camera to iPhone 7/Plus/6/6s/Plus/SE/5s/5 & iPad https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apap_nMQiRRLNeSKVp


----------



## LucQc

The answer came pretty fast from Cyrus, I was one of those asking regarding Apple devices. This is a decision Cyrus took and I can hardly disagree with them as the device is working easily with a computer, an Android smartphone without requiring another cable. If someone is to blame it is Apple, they have been known for years to force their customers to buy extra adapters while the stuff they're selling is not what I would affordable.


----------



## Jimster480

lucqc said:


> The answer came pretty fast from Cyrus, I was one of those asking regarding Apple devices. This is a decision Cyrus took and I can hardly disagree with them as the device is working easily with a computer, an Android smartphone without requiring another cable. If someone is to blame it is Apple, they have been known for years to force their customers to buy extra adapters while the stuff they're selling is not what I would affordable.


 

 Yep this is because they regulate everything with their own auth chips.


----------



## LucQc

I am currently testing it on my laptop with 2 headphones:
  
 - Grado RS2
  
 - Focal Listen
  
 Though on paper the headphones have quite similar frequency response and impedance, the sound level seems higher with the Listen. On short term basis the Listen are more impressive. Looking forward to see which one will be my favorite one on a longer basis.
  
 The only thing I know for sure is that I won't be using the RS2 at work, because they're going kick my ... if I do it. 8


----------



## LucQc

english gent said:


> http://imageshack.com/a/img923/2208/i1KQvU.jpg
> 
> After a hour with the soundkey, Ive hit a problem, but good to know if anyone else has had this, but build quality is terrible, I pushed the headphones in and the micro usb cover and whole mother board just popped out the bottom....
> 
> oh dear, been a great Cyrus fan for years, but this is some bad engineering.


 
 Issue here too. Definitely engineering flaw that should not have gone trough beta testing. The cover pooped on the other side where there is the USB cable is going. I am going to write to Cyrus giving them suggestions of improvement. The fix would make the case a bit lager and longer. I will let you know what is the answer from Cyrus...


----------



## English Gent

lucqc said:


> Issue here too. Definitely engineering flaw that should not have gone trough beta testing. The cover pooped on the other side where there is the USB cable is going. I am going to write to Cyrus giving them suggestions of improvement. The fix would make the case a bit lager and longer. I will let you know what is the answer from Cyrus...


 
 Hi, Ive emailed Cyrus, but got a away from desk till wed(today) reply, Ive also spoke up about the design flaw on the Kickstarter page, where there are many people with same problems, plus digital ticks when used with iPhones.. looks like a recall to me, at least, product is not fit for purpose (mobile DAC) look at the build of things like Cozoy and Audioquest
  
 plus designer should be fired on the spot, no ifs and or buts, Cyrus are and have been one of the best English audiophile companies of last 40 plus years. this is disaster. simple thing like the microUSB shallow socket, makes the whole thing explode into parts, and thats the USB cable THEY supplied... OH DEAR


----------



## LucQc

lucqc said:


> Issue here too. Definitely engineering flaw that should not have gone trough beta testing. The cover pooped on the other side where there is the USB cable is going. I am going to write to Cyrus giving them suggestions of improvement. The fix would make the case a bit lager and longer. I will let you know what is the answer from Cyrus...


 
  
 Lol the subconcious was writing. Should have written popped not pooped.


----------



## god-bluff

I'm afraid I'm having problems

I am getting some interference when listening via my (Android) phones. Popping and crackling sounds. Varies depending on USB/ OTG cable a little but is still there

Whilst this may give an authentic sound to old recordings (MW radio or warn LP!) it's a bit distracting


----------



## ids777

@god-bluff I too had issues with my SoundKey, but they have been 'solved' by changing the App i used for play-back.
 For me Sony Z3C user, I had the following experience...
  
 Apps that I found unusable include (but not limited to); foobar2000,  PlayerPro Music Player,  PowerAmp,  OnkyoHF, Sony Walkman (Default).
  
 Both USBAudioPlayerPro & HibyMusic were capable of clean playback but only in certain modes
  
 JetAudio HD & Air Tunes(beta) both seem to be capable of clean playback...
  
 But Neutron Music Player is the app that I am currently using - Clean playback and a large amount of customisation available – Finally happy with my SoundKey!
  
 Any other App suggestions I should be considering???
  
 Cheers
 ids777


----------



## god-bluff

I have the same phone Z3c plus an old Moto X. UAPP seems cleaner than Walkman but the volume makes it pretty unusable.

 Much more than 15 % is pretty deafening. Even with the number of steps available very difficult to modulate. I'm going to try Poweramp.


----------



## god-bluff

I can confirm no improvement with Poweramp. Very disappointing

You have to question whether the hassle is worth it with these type of devices. The improvement in sound is not great enough IMO over excellent sounding things like the Z3 Compact at least with efficient phones


----------



## Jimster480

god-bluff said:


> I can confirm no improvement with Poweramp. Very disappointing
> 
> You have to question whether the hassle is worth it with these type of devices. The improvement in sound is not great enough IMO over excellent sounding things like the Z3 Compact at least with efficient phones


 

 idk the K1 makes a noticeable improvement on my iPod touch and just works when I plug it in with a cable for DAC's that cost me $12 on amazon.


----------



## Sceptre

I too was upset with the Cam Kit Cable requirement. JH Audio was able to build MFI compatibility in his low volune DACs. Cyrus ( not 5 miles from JHA) could have done the same.

Audio. A much fuller sound than On board iPhone 6Splus dac. Greater volume and more pleasant sound... Except for the posing and scratching.

I'll let it burn in and hopefully find a reason for the popping.

I live 6 miles from Cyrus. I might just invite them to hear the irregular sound from a device with their brand on it.

I like the sound when it isn't popping and scratching.

Regards
Sceptre


----------



## god-bluff

Don't get me wrong it does sound very good and better than the phone or I dare say most dedicated players. 

When it's not popping skipping (that's probably the worst bit like a record jumping!) and crackling that is! It's all very odd and unsatisfactory. 

Hopefully Cyrus will sort this.


----------



## LucQc

god-bluff said:


> I'm afraid I'm having problems
> 
> I am getting some interference when listening via my (Android) phones. Popping and crackling sounds. Varies depending on USB/ OTG cable a little but is still there
> 
> Whilst this may give an authentic sound to old recordings (MW radio or warn LP!) it's a bit distracting


 
  
 Did you try fixing it by adjusting your sound settings may remedy the problem?


----------



## ids777

@god-bluff have your tried Neutron Music Player yet?  
 Neutron worked for me when i used "Direct USB Driver";  Settings --> Audio Hardware --> Direct USB Driver
  
*CAUTION - *changing to USB Direct resets the main Volume to '100' - i strongly suggest that you stop play back when you try this.
  
 Cheers
 Iain.


----------



## god-bluff

ids777 said:


> @god-bluff
> have your tried Neutron Music Player yet?
> Neutron worked for me when i used "Direct USB Driver";  Settings --> Audio Hardware --> Direct USB Driver
> 
> ...




No sorry but thanks for the suggestion. I may well try it

It might be my imagination or wishful thinking but the distortion seems to be lessening 

I'll leave it continuously play for maybe 24 hours (the seperate magnetic charging connection of Sony can come in handy) and report back.


----------



## LucQc

The second cover popped out today. I will do a better workaround this weekend with clear adhesive film, a kind of DIY Invisble Shield that will keep the covers in place.


----------



## god-bluff

Don't know whether anyone else has seen these answers to some of the issuesfrom Cyrus;

"Shipping of soundKey is well underway and many backers are now in receipt of their device. Unfortunately we’ve run into some supplier issues which may cause a slight delay with some orders, but we’re aiming to finish shipping the remaining rewards in the coming weeks.

We’ve received a number of queries which we’d like to respond to here so that the answers reach as many of our faithful backers as possible. If you do have any further queries though, please get in touch with our support team directly at hellosoundkey@cyrusaudio.com.

Q. I have a USB C device, or an Apple device. How do I connect my soundKey?

A. In order that we could make soundKey compatible with as many devices as possible, it comes supplied with both a micro-USB and a USB A connector. With these two cables, it will be possible to connect directly to a majority of smartphones, tablets, and computers, but for some devices an extra adaptor will be required.

USB C devices will require a simple adaptor which must be OTG (On The Go) compliant. There are many on the market so we have tested a few to ensure that we can offer a useful recommendation. We have found that both of these cables (Awinner) (Victsing) work well with soundKey.
Apple devices are unique in that adaptors and cables have to be designed specifically to work within the Apple ecosystem. There are various design challenges to overcome to achieve this and the Apple MFi certification programme requires Apple’s approval of various aspects of the hardware too. At this time it isn’t possible to incorporate direct Apple compatibility into soundKey, but by purchasing the Apple Camera Connection Kit, your soundKey can be used with Lightning-equipped Apple devices.
Q. My soundKey is experiencing cracks and pops intermittently when connected to my smartphone, but not my computer. Is it faulty?

A. if it is working well with a computer or other device, then soundKey is not the cause of this issue. We’ve found that some smartphones (and some apps) output a signal that is not compliant with the USB Audio standard, and this causes soundKey to have to re-lock itself to the signal. This will be heard as a click or pop on the audio. soundKey will behave the same as other similar devices in this regard and this issue should be remedied by the smartphone itself. You may find that using a different music app or adjusting your sound settings may remedy the problem.

Q. My soundKey is not working or has come apart. What do I do?

A. Unfortunately a consequence of shipping such a large number of units is that we’ve had reports of a small number of isolated problems with the end caps coming adrift of the main housing. If you encounter any issue with your soundKey, please get in touch with us immediately at hellosoundkey@cyrusaudio.com. We’ll replace any device that is defective in the short term and where possible arrange for the faulty device to be sent back to our factory for inspection and diagnosis. As with any new product, it’s a continuous process of improvement and we’re confident that any isolated problems can be quickly resolved"


----------



## LucQc

Here is the result of the kind of DIY Invisble Shield. Might have had a better looking result if I had taken more time to do it ... Sorry for the poor quality of photos.
  
 On the HeadPhone connector side:
  

  
  
 On USB connector side:
  

  
 Top View:
  

  
 Bottom View:


----------



## god-bluff

[/quote]

Looks a decent repair but reading the new Q&A article from Cyrus they acknowledge there's been a problem would & have replaced it for you

As for mine it seems very solid. It is also now pretty free from interference after extended use. when used with my Sony phone via a combination of Sony Otg and short USB cables. It works with all apps

It remains unusable with my other (backup phone no problem) and performs faultlessly with my computer confirming what Cyrus say that it is the source not the soundKey that is the cause of interference 

My initial frustrations (prematurely shared) have passed and I am really enjoying using this terrific sounding device with all my headphones. Even those bright MF headphones sound good with it now. Incredible clarity but refined. 

An absolute bargain!


----------



## pkcpga

Cyrus blaming the popping sound on the phone (wether android or iPhone) is a complete lie since this sound does not exsist on other DACs played through these same devices. It's more of Cyrus not bothering to make this device compatible with phones. Yes it plugs in but there's oblivious coding and grounding issues when plugged into a phone. I asked Cyrus this question several times while the kickstarter fund was going on, I received no answer from them except that it might not be directly compatible so I decided to cancel my funding. So Cyrus knew this device was going to have limited compatibility and still decided to release it since it would have been too costly and time consuming to make the device more compatible like a dragonfly or many others. If people read the question/answer area in the fund section they would have seen Cyrus's responses. I personally emailed Cyrus as well, since I am a customer previously and I only received the same generic response, it might not be compatible with all mobile devices and most devices will require a separate cable to be attached. Cyrus wouldn't even answer if it was going to be compatible with an iPhone or if there would be connection issues, only answer was that it required a separate cable. The reason I hate these fund me options, no testing on the product and if it sucks the manufacturer already has their money with no recourse since it's not a purchased product but a funded project.


----------



## god-bluff

pkcpga said:
			
		

> t/img/forum/go_quote.gif





>


 
 It does sound good though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I take you did try yours in the end


----------



## LucQc

god-bluff said:


> Looks a decent repair but reading the new Q&A article from Cyrus they acknowledge there's been a problem would & have replaced it for you


 
  
 The replacement one is on the way. Untill I receive it I won't have to worry. I hope they really fixed the issue. I am thinking of asking a woodworker friend to make me a stand made with exotic wood. I need to make a prototype or to make a plan with Sketchup before asking him.


----------



## duracek

pkcpga said:


> Cyrus blaming the popping sound on the phone (wether android or iPhone) is a complete lie since this sound does not exsist on other DACs played through these same devices. It's more of Cyrus not bothering to make this device compatible with phones. Yes it plugs in but there's oblivious coding and grounding issues when plugged into a phone. I asked Cyrus this question several times while the kickstarter fund was going on, I received no answer from them except that it might not be directly compatible so I decided to cancel my funding. So Cyrus knew this device was going to have limited compatibility and still decided to release it since it would have been too costly and time consuming to make the device more compatible like a dragonfly or many others. If people read the question/answer area in the fund section they would have seen Cyrus's responses. I personally emailed Cyrus as well, since I am a customer previously and I only received the same generic response, it might not be compatible with all mobile devices and most devices will require a separate cable to be attached. Cyrus wouldn't even answer if it was going to be compatible with an iPhone or if there would be connection issues, only answer was that it required a separate cable. The reason I hate these fund me options, no testing on the product and if it sucks the manufacturer already has their money with no recourse since it's not a purchased product but a funded project.


 

 I have found that using it on Apple Music on my iPhone that most tracks are crystal clear, while others have this annoying clicking / popping. It is very strange, I can't understand why it is not consistent. Used on the laptop, it seems fine all the time, again using Apple Music which I presume is the same encoding / file.


----------



## LucQc

pkcpga said:


> Cyrus blaming the popping sound on the phone (wether android or iPhone) is a complete lie since this sound does not exsist on other DACs played through these same devices...





> Cyrus wouldn't even answer if it was going to be compatible with an iPhone or if there would be connection issues, only answer was that it required a separate cable. The reason I hate these fund me options, no testing on the product and if it sucks the manufacturer already has their money with no recourse since it's not a purchased product but a funded project.


 
  
 That someone accusing Cyrus of lying it is funny to read border-line things in your post.
  
 This is my second Kickstarter. In the first one I have been beta testing. We received the retail version almost 8 months later than what was expected. I think beta testing for more than a couple of months is the way to go, though you have to deal with folks upset because the retail version is shipped later.
  
 By the way did you listen to what SoundKey can deliver with a computer?
  
 Enjoy your DragonFly.


----------



## pkcpga

lucqc said:


> That someone accusing Cyrus of lying it is funny to read border-line things in your post.
> 
> This is my second Kickstarter. In the first one I have been beta testing. We received the retail version almost 8 months later than what was expected. I think beta testing for more than a couple of months is the way to go, though you have to deal with folks upset because the retail version is shipped later.




When a manufacturer responds like a used car sales man or politician it's clear they know the issues but refuse to clearly state them. Just because they decide to be vague doesn't mean they have no idea if it will or won't work properly just that they refuse to answer the question. Chord and merridian are also great English companies that are very upfront and answer questions without hesitation or vagueness. This are qualities that I appreciate and will continue to support in future purchases, which I purchase a fair share since it's a fun hobby and I have a few extra dollars to spend.


----------



## LucQc

pkcpga said:


> When a manufacturer responds like a used car sales man or politician it's clear they know the issues but refuse to clearly state them...





> This are qualities that I appreciate and will continue to support in future purchases, which I purchase a fair share since it's a fun hobby and I have a few extra dollars to spend.


 
  
 Fine. Then I think we can agree that you should not support Cyrus then. I would appreciate if you were replying to the question.


----------



## god-bluff

Even the mighty Mojo has problems. Mine used to drive me mad whilst charging but of course is was the fault of the charger despite those chargers sounding silent with everything else and the sound coming from the device! Same difference 

You've had a few problems your self with Dragonfly I believe. Most of these things have some issues. They provide very modest to pretty good increases in sound quality but are not without compromise. 

For your information Cyrus is also a great British company easily on a par and certainly not a fly by night!


----------



## pkcpga

lucqc said:


> Fine. Then I think we can agree that you should not support Cyrus then. I would appreciate if you were replying to the question. :wink_face:




Sorry, yes I strongly agree beta testing is the way to go, if the manufacturer is transparent and states we are currently testing the product and ironing out all kinks most customers would be understanding and happy they are taking the extra step to make sure the product meets expectations. Too many products only get produced for retail and never first in a small batch for testing. Great point.


----------



## pkcpga

god-bluff said:


> Even the mighty Mojo has problems. Mine used to drive me mad whilst charging but of course is was the fault of the charger despite those chargers sounding silent with everything else and the sound coming from the device! Same difference
> 
> You've had a few problems your self with Dragonfly I believe. Most of these things have some issues. They provide very modest to pretty good increases in sound quality but are not without compromise.
> 
> For your information Cyrus is also a great British company easily on a par and certainly not a fly by night!




I wish I could find a smaller version of the mojo, that's my only mild annoyance with it. Also the reason I'm willing to try every small dac/amp produced. Yes most have issues, the Cyrus one was particularly bad, much worse than the DF. Audioquest has a bunch of production issues, with sound issues for the DF audioquest is promising a downloadable update to fix all issues very soon and add MQA compatibility. If that happens I will buy another one and try it again. Cyrus's lack of willingness to respond and just state compatibility is not guaranteed I find insulting and shocking for a what I used to think was a well respected audio company.


----------



## duracek

pkcpga said:


> I wish I could find a smaller version of the mojo, that's my only mild annoyance with it. Also the reason I'm willing to try every small dac/amp produced. Yes most have issues, the Cyrus one was particularly bad, much worse than the DF. Audioquest has a bunch of production issues, with sound issues for the DF audioquest is promising a downloadable update to fix all issues very soon and add MQA compatibility. If that happens I will buy another one and try it again. Cyrus's lack of willingness to respond and just state compatibility is not guaranteed I find insulting and shocking for a what I used to think was a well respected audio company.


 

 I am not trying to defend Cyrus too much here, but I think the problem is that they tried to compete on price with more mass produced brands. Cyrus could have produced an amazing quality DAC here but it would have cost £300. They wanted to compete in the sub £100 market. This is not really where Cyrus should be. Their products are meant to be premium.


----------



## Jimster480

pkcpga said:


> Cyrus blaming the popping sound on the phone (wether android or iPhone) is a complete lie since this sound does not exsist on other DACs played through these same devices. It's more of Cyrus not bothering to make this device compatible with phones. Yes it plugs in but there's oblivious coding and grounding issues when plugged into a phone. I asked Cyrus this question several times while the kickstarter fund was going on, I received no answer from them except that it might not be directly compatible so I decided to cancel my funding. So Cyrus knew this device was going to have limited compatibility and still decided to release it since it would have been too costly and time consuming to make the device more compatible like a dragonfly or many others. If people read the question/answer area in the fund section they would have seen Cyrus's responses. I personally emailed Cyrus as well, since I am a customer previously and I only received the same generic response, it might not be compatible with all mobile devices and most devices will require a separate cable to be attached. Cyrus wouldn't even answer if it was going to be compatible with an iPhone or if there would be connection issues, only answer was that it required a separate cable. The reason I hate these fund me options, no testing on the product and if it sucks the manufacturer already has their money with no recourse since it's not a purchased product but a funded project.


 

 yes I have to say so far with kickstarter projects most of them have been horrible scams.
 I've pulled out of funding on multiple ones before.
 Plastc is another one that has been useless, even the Arduboy which did eventually come out really didn't live up to the hype as many people never finished their game projects for it.
 Even if the MFG really did deliver an awesome little device after some delays.
  
 I also funded Kraftwerk and that still hasn't come to fruition after 2.5 years despite a promised 6-mo launch date.
 Now I have funded a Titanium set of chopsticks, it did come after 2.5 months delay and it is actually good (one thing that was worth it) and my wife loves it (I got it for her anyway).
  
 I also have a Superbook on funding, and we will see what happens with that.


----------



## Jimster480

duracek said:


> I am not trying to defend Cyrus too much here, but I think the problem is that they tried to compete on price with more mass produced brands. Cyrus could have produced an amazing quality DAC here but it would have cost £300. They wanted to compete in the sub £100 market. This is not really where Cyrus should be. Their products are meant to be premium.


 

 I don't think that is actually acceptable, with DAC's and AMP's the way they are today mostly everything is pre-packaged. When the chinese companies can make actual good DAC/AMP's with respectable quality for $40-60 that have phone compatibility (and they are often using American made TI DAC's, sometimes even Burr-Brown or ESS) there is literally no reason why this company couldn't do it too.
 Hell even Schiit has a $100 DAC/AMP that works great with real analog volume POT and some supposedly great DAC's.


----------



## pkcpga

duracek said:


> I am not trying to defend Cyrus too much here, but I think the problem is that they tried to compete on price with more mass produced brands. Cyrus could have produced an amazing quality DAC here but it would have cost £300. They wanted to compete in the sub £100 market. This is not really where Cyrus should be. Their products are meant to be premium.




I partially agree, since Cyrus shouldn't have cheapened their name with a junky partially working device but there are many other brands that have made cheap so so portable dac/amps that at least function the way they should with portable devices. As I said before I expected a much better, tested product from Cyrus not what they churned out and yes if they produced a true Cyrus product I would have been happy to pay much more. But now for me they have tarnished and cheapened their name with this partially working, cheaply made device.


----------



## god-bluff

Might just be me but I think it's to be applauded that they have tried to offer such a great sounding device at such a low price point. In a world where £400 is considered a bargain ( for a Mojo) for a one trick pony like a Dac, it's refreshing that a proper high end traditional British Hifi company should offer great sound to the masses.

EDIT it's very easy to make quality products and sell them at a high price but the real greats are the affordable iconic ones like the original Cyrus One amp for example or the Sennheiser HD414


----------



## pkcpga

god-bluff said:


> Might just be me but I think it's to be applauded that they have tried to offer such a great sounding device at such a low price point. In a world where £400 is considered a bargain ( for a Mojo) for a one trick pony like a Dac, it's refreshing that a proper high end traditional British Hifi company should offer great sound to the masses.




Only if it worked for the masses, not compatible with too many devices and clicking, popping sounds don't make it a high end bargain but more of a way to make a quick buck by selling their name on cheap junk.


----------



## god-bluff

Just need Quad, Creek, Musical Fidelity, Myryad and Rega etc to join the party!!


----------



## Jimster480

god-bluff said:


> Might just be me but I think it's to be applauded that they have tried to offer such a great sounding device at such a low price point. In a world where £400 is considered a bargain ( for a Mojo) for a one trick pony like a Dac, it's refreshing that a proper high end traditional British Hifi company should offer great sound to the masses.
> 
> EDIT it's very easy to make quality products and sell them at a high price but the real greats are the affordable iconic ones like the original Cyrus One amp for example or the Sennheiser HD414


 

 Yea but as others have said it doesn't work well and honestly there are lots of other competitors in this price range with great SQ now. The mojo isn't at all considered "a bargin" its in the upper range of portable DAC/AMP's.
 Especially with the number of $80-250 devices that are out these days.
  
 New technology and ever-better cheaper DAC's has changed the market quite a bit in the recent years.
  
 I mean look at the FiiO E18K with a flagship Burr-Brown DAC for $100! they even have the E17K with up gradable OP-AMP's but the E18k comes with some great ones out of the box.


----------



## pkcpga

god-bluff said:


> Just need Quad, Creek, Musical Fidelity, Myryad and Rega etc to join the party!!




A rega dac/amp would be pretty cool, nice warm smooth analog sounding portable dac.


----------



## LucQc

jimster480 said:


> Yea but as others have said it doesn't work well and honestly there are lots of other competitors in this price range with great SQ now...


 
  
 I was looking for a portable DAC I could put in a small pocket while commuting to work that would enable me to enjoy a better sound quality using on Desktop at work with Focal Listen or with Laptop at home. Was not willing to pay much as I do not want to leave the headphone and a higher price DAC in a drawer which got a lock that could easily be broken.
  
 SoundKey fits my needs, they only need to fix the issue with covers popping out. Something that can be easily fixed with a better design of the enclosure.


----------



## Jimster480

lucqc said:


> I was looking for a portable DAC I could put in a small pocket while commuting to work that would enable me to enjoy a better sound quality using on Desktop at work with Focal Listen or with Laptop at home. Was not willing to pay much as I do not want to leave the headphone and a higher price DAC in a drawer which got a lock that could easily be broken.
> 
> SoundKey fits my needs, they only need to fix the issue with covers popping out. Something that can be easily fixed with a better design of the enclosure.


 

 The K1 is smaller than the soundkey portable, but from the looks of the reviews here its actually better.


----------



## LucQc

jimster480 said:


> The K1 is smaller than the soundkey portable, but from the looks of the reviews here its actually better.


 
  
 Well it depends what are your metrics for stating which is better. K1 seems to also have issues. I might have made the wrong choice. Not sure though, because the listening experience is rated higher for me. I must admit though that I can't really compare without buying a K1.
  
 Thanks for letting me know. I might give a try, as it is affordable...


----------



## Jimster480

lucqc said:


> Well it depends what are your metrics for stating which is better. K1 seems to also have issues. I might have made the wrong choice. Not sure though, because the listening experience is rated higher for me. I must admit though that I can't really compare without buying a K1.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I might give a try, as it is affordable...


 

 It has a very flat frequency response and a very high end TI chip, can drive lots of headphones and does work w/ iPhone & Android & PC (no drivers) & MAC (no drivers). You need CCK or a Lightning to DAC cable for iOS devices though.
  
 I can tell you that listening to a K1 all day, unless your PC has really dirty USB power it will be very rare to hear a pop or glitch of any kind.
 I also didn't experience any when listening from my iPod (although that amount of listening time hasn't been that long as I have been at my computers mostly).


----------



## LucQc

Thanks fo adding more information! Your use of it is similar to mine with Soundkey. I am really thinking of ordering a K1...


----------



## god-bluff

lucqc said:


> Thanks fo adding more information! Your use of it is similar to mine with Soundkey. I am really thinking of ordering a K1...




I would be interested in a comparison of the two devices if you do. 

My money is on the Cyrus in terms of sound quality as I have had fairly poor experience of Fiio products in the past but you never know.

 The K1 does seem amazing value I have to say

EDIT in fact for less than £40 I might get one myself


----------



## god-bluff

pkcpga said:


> A rega dac/amp would be pretty cool, nice warm smooth analog sounding portable dac.




The TEAC HA-P50 meets your criteria in terms of sound however it is even a little larger than the Mojo. Very nice with the right (brighter sounding) headphones


----------



## brams

Just got mine today and so far have experienced none of the quality issues noted. There are definitely some strange noises between tracks, but I think that may be a combination of android (don't forget to turn off notification) the wireless connection and what appears to be a very high gain. I am using with an LG g3 so no problems with connectivity.

Less than 2 hours use so way too early to draw conclusions on ultimate sound quality. Nevertheless so far the sound is very dynamic, open, and detailed using Tidal lossless. Gain is definitely on the high side so be careful with sensitive iems. 

The signature is definitely skewed slightly toward the upper midrange, low treble range, but has already begun to mellow from a first listening. Deep bass is present, but has not yet fully fleshed out and so far the emphasis is on the mid to upper bass. A bit of boom persists, but has already begun to disappear. Similarly cymbal crashes still sound a bit harsh, but this is also improving. Even so the brass On Macy Gray's "Lucy" off the Stripped album is a joy to hear, just losing a bit of edge and well recorded piano is portrayed nicely ... always good signs. I doubt this will ever transform into anything resembling warm and cuddly but the open, dynamic signature is addicting! I would not pair with a bright headphone at this point, but time will tell.

Listening has been with Vibro Labs Aria, Noble K10au, Lawton modded th900 and Focal Utopia. Most impressions are based on use with the k10au. I will leave a proper description of the signature to more experienced reviewers reporting on well burned in units, but so far I am very happy with the purchase and suspect I will be even happier after a few weeks.


----------



## LucQc

god-bluff said:


> I would be interested in a comparison of the two devices if you do...
> 
> EDIT in fact for less than £40 I might get one myself


 
  
 Ok I'll do, I made the order late yesterday. Could you do the same in return if you order?


----------



## god-bluff

lucqc said:


> Ok I'll do, I made the order late yesterday. Could you do the same in return if you order?



No sorry but I'll stick with soundKey, which I am now very pleased with... for now


----------



## Jimster480

lucqc said:


> Thanks fo adding more information! Your use of it is similar to mine with Soundkey. I am really thinking of ordering a K1...


 

 no problem!
 If you have amazon in your area you can always order it and return it if you do not like it.


god-bluff said:


> I would be interested in a comparison of the two devices if you do.
> 
> My money is on the Cyrus in terms of sound quality as I have had fairly poor experience of Fiio products in the past but you never know.
> 
> ...


 

 Yep its really a great value! Which FiiO products did you have a bad experience with? I only have the K1 but most of what I have read of their stuff is good reviews.


----------



## duracek

[quote name="Jimster480" url="/t/812880/cyrus-soundkey-portable-dac/75#post_13265897

no problem!
If you have amazon in your area you can always order it and return it if you do not like it
[/quote]

Please don't do this. Amazon is not a try before you buy service.


----------



## Jimster480

duracek said:


> [quote name="Jimster480" url="/t/812880/cyrus-soundkey-portable-dac/75#post_13265897
> 
> no problem!
> If you have amazon in your area you can always order it and return it if you do not like it


 
 Please don't do this. Amazon is not a try before you buy service.[/quote]


 I mean you are right about that but I never at any point in time feel bad for costing amazon money. After all its the service they offer and considering how many jobs they have cost everyone else, its entire reason for existing is to blow billions of dollars a year to kill all competitors so they can rake in the big bucks. If it was any other store I would feel bad.
  
 Either way this isn't something I typically do as returning things is too much of a hassle for me usually.


----------



## god-bluff

This all very off topic but I bought Fiio's very first product the E3 'amp' / signal booster which lasted a few weeks. Had the E1 iPod amp/ remote. Interesting concept but pretty unusable through poor design. Finally original Fiio X3. Pretty poor effort terrible interface and congested sound IMO

They do make nice elastic bands which together with their excellent L3 LOD cable had served me well for several years with my iPod Classic / GS Voyager setup.

Any way enough of that, this thread is about soundKey which is a truly great sounding device and hopefully will become popular as more people actually hear it rather than speculating having not even listened to it.


----------



## brams

Quick update to my initial impressions. 

With the Soundkey now connected to a Samsung tablet as a source and listening to the same tracks as yesterday via the k10ua all indications of an upper midrange/lower treble lift has dissapeared. Deep bass is now well developed and the overall signature is now more neutral ... perhaps even slightly warm. 

So your impressions of tonal balance will definitely vary with your choice of source to a greater extent than I had expected. What has not changed is the excellent clarity, detail and dynamics. This is really an excellent little unit!

Happy listening!


----------



## god-bluff

Very good service from Cyrus they replaced my USB cable which had a loose connection. It arrived the next day and works perfectly


----------



## LucQc

lucqc said:


> Ok I'll do, I made the order late yesterday. Could you do the same in return if you order?


 
  
 SoundKey listening experience seemed better with Focal Listen and Grado RS2 after a couple of listening sessions. Today I made another test. I plugged both in the mp3 input of Cambridge Audio AV Receiver with JM Lab Speakers.
  
 I listened to 3-4 minutes of those tracks:
  
 Livingston Taylor - Isn't she lovely ( 24 bits - 96000 Hz )
 Frederick Fennell-Dallas Wind Symphony - Beachcomber ( 16 bits - 44100 Hz )
 Beck - Wow ( 24 bits - 96000 Hz )
 Michel Jonasz - Le temps passé ( 16 bits - 44100 Hz )
 Doug MacLeod - Chill on Cold ( 16 bits - 44100 Hz )
  
 The vocal and whistling of Taylor were rendered more naturally with SoundKey. Same with Jonasz vocals. Bass seemed more tight on Beck's and Jonasz's songs. With Beachcomber it felt more like I was in the Concert Hall with the SoundKey, I guess the image is better. Winds, Strings and Percussions seemed rendered more naturally.
  
 The K1 was getting closer with MacLeod's Chill on Cold. So for someone enjoying Blues a lot this might be a good choice as it is cheaper and pretty close to SoundKey.


----------



## LucQc

lucqc said:


> The second cover popped out today. I will do a better workaround this weekend with clear adhesive film, a kind of DIY Invisble Shield that will keep the covers in place.


 
  
 I am now using this 3 ft cable:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerLine-Micro-USB-3ft/dp/product/B012VWH6PQ/
  
 It seems way easier to put the Micro USB Male Connector inside the key than with the shorter one coming in the box.


----------



## Jimster480

lucqc said:


> SoundKey listening experience seemed better with Focal Listen and Grado RS2 after a couple of listening sessions. Today I made another test. I plugged both in the mp3 input of Cambridge Audoi AV Receiver with JM Lab Speakers.
> 
> I listened to 3-4 minutes of those tracks:
> 
> ...


 

 So I'm assuming you bought a K1 now and compared them?


----------



## LucQc

jimster480 said:


> So I'm assuming you bought a K1 now and compared them?


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## god-bluff

I can only compare the *soundKey* to my *LH Geek Out* 720 V1 . 
  
 There's not a lot between them but I'd give a slight edge to the GO. Its a little warmer richer, with greater depth to the sound, a bit more atmospheric. The Cyrus is lighter more nimble. Clarity is about the same.
  
 The Geek Out is a fraction more high end sounding and a little bit more enjoyable. This is via the 47 ohm output which suits my Beyers better Using the 0.47 output the sound is closer between the 2 devices and with different phones things will no doubt be err.. different.
  
 Bear in mind I thought the Geek Out was very close to matching the *Chord Mojo* when I had that, this is a good result. The GO is also far less practical then the Cyrus being larger, very high in energy consumption; being only suitable for computer use (which I rarely use for music) and can get pretty hot.
  
 If I was to keep one it would be Cyrus as I will find myself using it far more often but both have there place
  
 Now we need comparison to the Audioquests but I imagine the soundKey would be a *Dragon*(fly) *Slayer *as the Geek Out was when I owned one. Probably closer to the Red in signature.
  
 EDIT I hope _any_ of my descriptions of sound differences makes any sense. Not my forte SORRY !


----------



## brams

I had a chance to do a brief comparison of the Soundkey to the Dragonfly today using my iphone 6 running Tidal as a source and powering an AKG Q701 Quincy Jones headphones. The comparison was done at a local audio store using their demo Q701 in quiet surroundings. Impressions were corraborated by two other patrons in the store.

Playing Macy Gray's "Stripped" which is recorded at a lower than typical level and the iphone volume at its highest setting the Q701 was driven to a comfortable listening level. Bass was extended, fast and tight without being thin. It was not the deepest, but was beautifully balanced with no trace of bleed into the midrange. The midrange had a nice neutral balance, a slightly forward presentation and excellent clarity. Treble was extended and clean with a very slight trace of brightness. I would characterize the sound as neutral and detailed without being lean or overly analytical ... if that makes any sense. Keep in mind though that this was with very well recorded material and there was simply no time to try other music. 

Overall the match was excellent and I could easily see this as a very satisfactory, near end-game setup for those preferring a neutral presentation.

Unfortunately with the same setup and material the volume from the Dragonfly was so low that no meaningful comparison could be made. I don't really know why this was the case and will enquire as to the exact model of the Dragonfly the next time I visit the store.

I grow more impressed with the Soundkey every day.


----------



## Jimster480

god-bluff said:


> I can only compare the *soundKey* to my *LH Geek Out* 720 V1 .
> 
> There's not a lot between them but I'd give a slight edge to the GO. Its a little warmer richer, with greater depth to the sound, a bit more atmospheric. The Cyrus is lighter more nimble. Clarity is about the same.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks alot for this.
 I was looking for a comparison with the LH products too.
 They seem to have some mixed reviews themselves and not very practical.


----------



## god-bluff

jimster480 said:


> Thanks alot for this.
> I was looking for a comparison with the LH products too.
> They seem to have some mixed reviews themselves and not very practical.




Yes I can highly recommend at leat the original GeekOut (no experience of the V2) Can be picked very cheaply and represents possibly best value out there

As I hinted at though I find I use the soundKey a lot more. It's so tiny and efficient in terms of power consumption 

 I use it daily with my Z3C phone and usually my Sony 10rc on ears. A fantastic combination. So pure, open and refined. Hard to believe what I hear is coming from a relatively humble set up. The Cyrus is performing faultlessly with replacement cable.

Audioquest et al should be worried when this is released properly. That's if there's any justice which there often isn't on here. Many (often British) devices go ignored


----------



## ids777

@god-bluff  can i ask what Media Player you ended up using? 
  
 I too have a Z3C and opted for Neutron Music Player (in Direct Driver Mode);  has a quirky GUI but i kinda like the flexibility it gives and the DEV has been very reactive to the bug I reported in the v1.93.0 - now v1.93.2 as a result


----------



## god-bluff

ids777 said:


> @god-bluff
> can i ask what Media Player you ended up using?
> 
> I too have a Z3C and opted for Neutron Music Player (in Direct Driver Mode);  has a quirky GUI but i kinda like the flexibility it gives and the DEV has been very reactive to the bug I reported in the v1.93.0 - now v1.93.2 as a result




To be honest I just use the 'Walkman' app or at the moment Google play (3 month free trial via Sony Xperia Lounge offer!) 

I have always had UAPP but I find the gain is uncontrollable. 15 % volume being deafening. I find its only usable with devices with seperate physical volume control (ie Mojo Etc) with bit perfect 

Very happy with the performance now. Only occasional clicking sound when using my phone for other things at the same time or in between tracks of differing bit rates. Nothing bothersome

Edited for usual silly mistakes


----------



## ids777

god-bluff said:


> To be honest I just use the 'Walkman' app or at the moment Google play (3 month free trial via Sony Xperia Lounge offer!)
> 
> I have always had UAPP but I find the gain is uncontrollable. 15 % volume being deafening. I find its only usable with devices with seperate physical volume control (ie Mojo Etc) with bit perfect
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad the default option is working for you - i struggled to be happy with the amount of clicks/pops and bangs,  hence my move Neutron...


----------



## god-bluff

lucqc said:


> I was looking for a portable DAC I could put in a small pocket while commuting to work that would enable me to enjoy a better sound quality using on Desktop at work with Focal Listen or with Laptop at home. Was not willing to pay much as I do not want to leave the headphone and a higher price DAC in a drawer which got a lock that could easily be broken.
> 
> SoundKey fits my needs, they only need to fix the issue with covers popping out. Something that can be easily fixed with a better design of the enclosure.




How does the Cyrus sound with the Focal Listen? 

Very interested in this phone. The Spirit Classic was my all time favourite spoiled by terrible cracking of headband (3 pairs before I gave Up).

 Sounded absolutely sublime with Mojo but got s feeling it would sound very good with the Cyrus. 

It looks like the Listen has a more durable build and if it had similar sound (smooth but dynamic, detailed & naturally effortless) I'm in.

Your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## god-bluff

ids777 said:


> Glad the default option is working for you - i struggled to be happy with the amount of clicks/pops and bangs,  hence my move Neutron...




Are you using the supplied OTG cable and have you used the Cyrus much? From my experience it seems to improve greatly with use not necessarily burn in type sound improvement but in functionality


----------



## god-bluff

brams said:


> I had a chance to do a brief comparison of the Soundkey to the Dragonfly today using my iphone 6 running Tidal as a source and powering an AKG Q701 Quincy Jones headphones. The comparison was done at a local audio store using their demo Q701 in quiet surroundings. Impressions were corraborated by two other patrons in the store.
> 
> Playing Macy Gray's "Stripped" which is recorded at a lower than typical level and the iphone volume at its highest setting the Q701 was driven to a comfortable listening level. Bass was extended, fast and tight without being thin. It was not the deepest, but was beautifully balanced with no trace of bleed into the midrange. The midrange had a nice neutral balance, a slightly forward presentation and excellent clarity. Treble was extended and clean with a very slight trace of brightness. I would characterize the sound as neutral and detailed without being lean or overly analytical ... if that makes any sense. Keep in mind though that this was with very well recorded material and there was simply no time to try other music.
> 
> ...




When I had a Dragonfly I found the volume totally inadequate with normal (in my case android) apps. UAPP was needed. making it a very lmited device in terms of usability. Also very little if any improvement over my phone's excellent native sound. SoundKey is a different class at least against V1.2 Audioquest. Maybe the Red is closer but around double the retail price? no thanks!


----------



## Jimster480

god-bluff said:


> Yes I can highly recommend at leat the original GeekOut (no experience of the V2) Can be picked very cheaply and represents possibly best value out there
> 
> As I hinted at though I find I use the soundKey a lot more. It's so tiny and efficient in terms of power consumption
> 
> ...


 

 I'm thinking I'm just going to do the Modi Multibit & the SMSL M8. Both should have comparable if not better output vs the LH system. I'm going to pair with a O2Amp and a Topping A30.


----------



## LucQc

god-bluff said:


> How does the Cyrus sound with the Focal Listen?
> 
> Very interested in this phone. The Spirit Classic was my all time favourite spoiled by terrible cracking of headband (3 pairs before I gave Up)...


 
  
 You can take what I wrote previously:
  


> SoundKey listening experience seemed better with Focal Listen and Grado RS2 after a couple of listening sessions. Today I made another test. I plugged both in the mp3 input of Cambridge Audio AV Receiver with JM Lab Speakers.
> 
> I listened to 3-4 minutes of those tracks:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really appreciate the nice controlled attack or punch of the Listen. The bass is rendered pretty well without hijacking the show. Decently neutral with plenty of details without going too over-analytical.
  
 Compared with my Grado RS2, I think the listening experience is even more enjoyable ( scoring higher with Foot Taping Index ). Not sure what it is exactly, maybe more feeling like if I am there in the recording studio or concert hall.
  
 If you add to this that the Listen are portable (can bring it in the backpack when commuting), isolating (co-workers are not going nuts because I am listening music) this more than compensate for a bit of discomfort (headband, pads a bit small). And by the way I would not even think of carrying the more comfortable RS2 in my backpack anyway...
  
 Before posting I made another listening test between Grado RS2 + SoundKey and Focal Listen + SoundKey.
  
 Livingston Taylor - Isn't she lovely ( 24 bits - 96000 Hz )
 Mattias Wager - Toccata & Fuge in D-minor ( 24 bits - 44100 Hz )
  
 What was more noticeable is that it obviously felt more like I was there at the recording session for Wager's performance with the Listen. Probably because of the bass and the feel of the recording room accoustics rendering.


----------



## god-bluff

For those that didn't back this project but are interested it looks like this may be available for general release next month
  
http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/cyrus-soundkey-dac-and-headphone-amplifier?gclid=CN_Kxcyr1tICFZIW0wodTdQHpw
  
 Price £99
  
 Also the warranty is claimed to be 2 years.


----------



## duracek

To the people who had their units fall apart, did you manage to find out which DAC chip was being used?


----------



## god-bluff

Does it matter what the name is on the DAC chip if it at the end of day it sounds great. 

....and it does sound quite spectacularly good for what it is. A tiny and cheap device.


----------



## duracek

god-bluff said:


> Does it matter what the name is on the DAC chip if it at the end of day it sounds great.
> 
> ....and it does sound quite spectacularly good for what it is. A tiny and cheap device.


 

 I have to agree, it does sound very good, in fact I think it is almost as good as my Meridian Explorer 2 except when playing MQA files obviously. I think it is just the kid in me wanting to know how stuff works lol.


----------



## god-bluff

It is odd though that they don't mention what chip is used. Can only conclude it's pretty basic and not worth bragging about or (unlikely) their own design.

They are tight lipped regarding what's inside their other hifi DAC's too.


----------



## English Gent

OK, after having a version that fell apart at first. new version I received seem ok so far
  
 First thing I realise, is this USB powered stick can run some good headphones loud, I was going to use it with my SE 846 IEMs, but it runs my B&W p7s with ease.
  
 Sound quality, well it's no Mojo, but that obvious, but for £65 (Kickstarter) it kicks ass of all the dragonfly's, and the other USB powered DACs Ive tried
  
 With iPhone it's a pain with CCK needed, even with Lightning to Micro USB cables I've found problems
  
 as for sound, lovely crisp but not harsh highs, great mids, and bass if you push with EQ (that's just my personal pref)
  
 If it doesn't fall apart like first batch, Cyrus could be onto a winner, but a Lightning to micro USB cable would be the killer app with all the iPones with out jack
  
 Let hope the build quilty lasts, sorry to say but some bad design at first.
  
 TLDR.. better than Dragonfly if it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## Jimster480

I think that honestly they should tell you what DAC is inside...


----------



## LucQc

I do not care...


----------



## Jimster480

lucqc said:


> I do not care...


 

 Sure, but its alot to charge for something without any information on it...


----------



## LucQc

Try this with Apple... lol
  
 Com'on seriously, give a break to Cyrus on this. This is VLSI chip...


----------



## god-bluff

jimster480 said:


> Sure, but its alot to charge for something without any information on it...



Erm...even at the retail price of £99 this will prove to be one the best audio bargains out there. Try it.


----------



## McCol

I've been using my Cyrus for my laptop and it really is a wonderful little DAC for the kickstarter price I paid, even at full price it will put others to shame. 

Probably won't get the coverage it deserves until Cyrus give some freebies to certain reviewers who will then decide its fate!!!


----------



## god-bluff

It's Cryrusiously good!


----------



## LucQc

god-bluff said:


> It's Cryrusiously good!


 
 I'd rather use the word Cyrusiously, unless you meant it makes you cry of joy. 8


----------



## god-bluff

lucqc said:


> I'd rather use the word Cyrusiously, unless you meant it makes you cry of joy. 8




Yes sorry you're correct. I got a bit carried away there


----------



## JackRM

I backed this project too but still waiting for my dac. In comments on Kickstarter I read about dissastified backers because of crumbling case. Did you have a similar experience?


----------



## duracek

jackrm said:


> I backed this project too but still waiting for my dac. In comments on Kickstarter I read about dissastified backers because of crumbling case. Did you have a similar experience?




No it seems solidly made to me. The only issue you might have is with some popping and clicks when listening on a mobile device. Might be a power issue as there are no issues on the laptop.


----------



## JackRM

Hmm..its a pity as i would use it with my mobile primary.


----------



## god-bluff

I only get it occasionally between tracks and very occasionally when I'm performing another task on my phone.

 Honestly not too bothersome and any drawbacks are far out weighed by the frankly superb sound offered by this tiny device. Currently using my HD25s
They've only sounded better through a Mojo and then not by much. It really opens up headphones nicely and sounds so pure and crystal clear yet refined.

Everyone really should have received theirs by now though but it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Jimster480

god-bluff said:


> Erm...even at the retail price of £99 this will prove to be one the best audio bargains out there. Try it.


 
 I'll skip it.
 With things like the K1 and the Fulla 2 and the Centrance Dacport slim


----------



## god-bluff

jimster480 said:


> I'll skip it.
> 
> With things like the K1 and the Fulla 2 and the Centrance Dacport slim




Good for you 

Be aware those devices weigh 2or 3 times as much. An important consideration for a truly mobile device. I also fail to believe any of those can sound better than the Cyrus 

Each to their own....


----------



## LucQc

jimster480 said:


> I'll skip it.
> With things like the K1 and the Fulla 2 and the Centrance Dacport slim


 
  
 As I also own a K1, I can tell you the SoundKey listening experience is better than K1.


----------



## god-bluff

lucqc said:


> As I also own a K1, I can tell you the SoundKey listening experience is better than K1.




Thanks that's no surprise. 

It's Fiio this and Schiit that on here. The forums often seems like a huge marketing tool for those brands. I tire of the automatic endorsements in answer to every recommendation. They are worshipped whilst others are ignored.


----------



## lxlx

They're sponsors... what you'd expect?  
Each to their own!


----------



## 472439

god-bluff said:


> For those that didn't back this project but are interested it looks like this may be available for general release next month
> 
> http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/cyrus-soundkey-dac-and-headphone-amplifier?gclid=CN_Kxcyr1tICFZIW0wodTdQHpw
> 
> ...


 
  
 I want it... To bad they do not ship to my country (Norway).


----------



## god-bluff

zappaphone said:


> I want it... To bad they do not ship to my country (Norway).




I'm sure it will be in the future. Only just coming onto the market


----------



## 472439

god-bluff said:


> I'm sure it will be in the future. Only just coming onto the market



I have tried to find information about the plans they have for this product outside UK, but I am unable to find anything. It seems nothing is going on. Anyone have more details?


----------



## BenKatz

zappaphone said:


> I have tried to find information about the plans they have for this product outside UK, but I am unable to find anything. It seems nothing is going on. Anyone have more details?


 
I tried to get any kind of info on this DAC but there's too little. I did found some for sale on Ebay (probably pre-owned). However after all this research, I think it's safe to say Dragonfly RED or even BLACK is a better deal in the end. The BLACK has a lower volume power output as the SoundKey (1.2v vs 1.7v) and the RED more power, at 2.1. Soundkey also stands in the middle as far as price. However, if you check out pictures, you'll see that the SoundKey is bigger than the Dragonflies, which makes it less portable. 

Just go to a store, test out which of the Dragonflies is powerful enough for your headphones, and get that instead. It's the same thing (Dragonfly RED is considered one of the best portable AMP/DACs on the market), but smaller and with wide availability.


----------



## god-bluff (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks familiar??



the Ultrasone NAOS


----------



## kamuffo (Nov 17, 2017)

Can I use the Soundkey as a preamp? I need more power for my K702....


----------



## god-bluff (Dec 14, 2017)

While since I've visited this thread but it seems the soundkey has finally made it! !!

5 star review by WhatHiFi beating the rather more popular Dragonfly black (no surprise there). Glowing praise culminating in being a winner in their annual awards. Widely available from various outlets including Richer Sounds

No doubt it still won't get the recognition it deserves on here. No American led hype train

almost wish I hasn't sold mine  but sadly I had little use for it in the end. My portable phones are so efficient and my Walkman and phone sound good enough.


----------



## Lead Belly (Dec 15, 2017)

So I just ordered the Ultrsone Naos (which I assume is a rebranded Soundkey for the US market). Will be interested to test this against DFR that I recently bought - as with the DFR, it looks like the Soundkey may be a real winner.

One question: Has anyone tried using headphone controls with the Soundkey? As a train commuter, I find the ability to hit the volume or pause buttons on my headphone cable to be incredibly useful. I can confirm that they do NOT work with the DFR (via Apple camera adapter).


----------



## god-bluff

The headphone controls don't work with the Cyrus


----------



## Lead Belly

god-bluff said:


> The headphone controls don't work with the Cyrus



Rats. That would have been too good to be true, I suppose


----------



## DeadeyeM

Would this improve the DAC inside S8 Exynos?


----------



## god-bluff

DeadeyeM said:


> Would this improve the DAC inside S8 Exynos?


Oh it will easily blow away any mobile phone and most dedicated DAPs for that matter. Whether its worth the inconvenience of adding another device,with the inevitable connection issues,  is another matter.

 For fairly casual mobile use with efficient headphones very good is usually good enough
imo


----------



## DeadeyeM

god-bluff said:


> Oh it will easily blow away any mobile phone and most dedicated DAPs for that matter. Whether its worth the inconvenience of adding another device,with the inevitable connection issues,  is another matter.
> 
> For fairly casual mobile use with efficient headphones very good is usually good enough
> imo


But how will it blow them away whats so special?


----------



## DeadeyeM

Could any one recommend cable to S8+ USB-C?


----------



## hornytoad

I just received the Cyrus Soundkey and I'm very impressed. i feel there is more clarity than the Dragonfly red and easier to listen to . 
The Red sometimes a little too forward, aggressive


----------



## george29

Hi,

Just been though his thread and sounds like the Cyrus Soundkey has overcome its initial problems.

Will be mainly using such a DAC from the PC rather than the phone, wondered other than the Soundkey and  Dragonfly if there was anything else I should be looking at in this price bracket, size not really important.


----------



## hornytoad (Dec 25, 2017)

george29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just been though his thread and sounds like the Cyrus Soundkey has overcome its initial problems.
> 
> Will be mainly using such a DAC from the PC rather than the phone, wondered other than the Soundkey and  Dragonfly if there was anything else I should be looking at in this price bracket, size not really important.


Not really . Maybe a Schiit Modi


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 26, 2017)

george29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just been though his thread and sounds like the Cyrus Soundkey has overcome its initial problems.
> 
> Will be mainly using such a DAC from the PC rather than the phone, wondered other than the Soundkey and  Dragonfly if there was anything else I should be looking at in this price bracket, size not really important.



I'm under similar predicament atm.

I'm looking at either the SoundKey, Meridian Explorer 2 or the DF Black.

One thing that puts me off the SoundKey is no MQA support (not even promised?)


----------



## duracek

I own all 3 of these and I would happily say the Meridian is the best, followed by the Cyrus and lastly the DF. One point to mention though is that my iPhone doesn't have enough power to drive the Meridian so this is only for laptop use. MQA is definitely nice but for me there is not enough content yet. I still listen mostly to standard definition files.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

duracek said:


> I own all 3 of these and I would happily say the Meridian is the best, followed by the Cyrus and lastly the DF. One point to mention though is that my iPhone doesn't have enough power to drive the Meridian so this is only for laptop use. MQA is definitely nice but for me there is not enough content yet. I still listen mostly to standard definition files.



Hey there, I actually ended up buying the new FiiO Q1ii and I love it. Some people say it's better than even the DF Red, not sure how true that is. I guess I'm just a fan of the amazing musical FiiO sound. 

I was also interested by the Cyrus Soundkey but the constant build quality complains put me off big time.


----------



## alwinvrm

Might be able to bid on one and great SQ it seems but ... :

Is there any way to differentiate the faulty 'falling part' Soundkeys from the good ones?

Were all Soundkeys delivered through the kickstarter campaign defective?


----------



## duracek

I think so yes. Mine completely fell apart with a few hours use. Fairly easy to put back together with a dollop of superglue though.


----------



## alwinvrm

duracek said:


> I think so yes. Mine completely fell apart with a few hours use. Fairly easy to put back together with a dollop of superglue though.


Thanx, so that doesn't inspire confidence when buying those on an auction 

Any way to tell the good ones from the bad ones, serial numbers, another screw here or there?


----------



## alwinvrm

Missed the auction, so never mind.


----------



## SexAndManCity

Reports from Amazon confirm that the new 2018 cable from Meenova works with iOS:

http://meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html

and the USB-C to MicroUSB:

http://meenova.com/st/p/mbc_c2mu.html

In the UK, there are plenty of USB-C cables on Amazon:

http://amzn.eu/3IcZ73P
http://amzn.eu/edL3rzR

iOS cables still pretty elusive over here though.


----------



## archy121

Presently I’m really enjoying listening to music just using my iPad Air and easy to drive Fidelio X2. 
I’m surprised how well these giant cans work straight with an iPad and no additional amp/DAC. 

Even Spotify sounds fantastic and I don’t feel I’m missing too much from not listening to my 24/96+ hi res music stored on the NAS. 

Now that I’m having such a good time I have started to wonder what more I can achieve using a soundkey.
I have a decent mini audio m-dac headphone amp that gently improves sounds by tightening bass, bigger soundstage and clarity but it’s not exactly portable. 

Anyone have experience to describe the audio improvemnts I can expect from using the soundkey with an iPad ?
I imagine it will certainly help with Iphone as that is volume restricted in EU. 

I have collected too many gadgets in the past that end up collecting dust and trying to avoid this. 
Can I expect to get discernible audio improvements in the area of bass or soundstage ? I prefer slightly warmer sounds than to over analytical and cold. Should I be looking at dragonfly instead ?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

archy121 said:


> Presently I’m really enjoying listening to music just using my iPad Air and easy to drive Fidelio X2.
> I’m surprised how well these giant cans work straight with an iPad and no additional amp/DAC.
> 
> Even Spotify sounds fantastic and I don’t feel I’m missing too much from not listening to my 24/96+ hi res music stored on the NAS.
> ...



I'd you want warmer sound you're better off looking at something like a FiiO Q1ii or Q5, depending on your budget.


----------



## archy121

Lifted Andreas said:


> I'd you want warmer sound you're better off looking at something like a FiiO Q1ii or Q5, depending on your budget.



Those things are too big for my liking otherwise I would go for mojo. I’m looking for ultimate portable flash drive size.

I will equ if I have to warm the sound.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

archy121 said:


> Those things are too big for my liking otherwise I would go for mojo. I’m looking for ultimate portable flash drive size.
> 
> I will equ if I have to warm the sound.



FiiO K1 in that case??


----------



## LucQc

archy121 said:


> Those things are too big for my liking otherwise I would go for mojo. I’m looking for ultimate portable flash drive size.
> 
> I will equ if I have to warm the sound.



The experience with SoundKey and K1 are not the same. I gave my K1 as a gift to one of my siblings. Guess, why?


----------



## 329161

archy121 said:


> Presently I’m really enjoying listening to music just using my iPad Air and easy to drive Fidelio X2.
> I’m surprised how well these giant cans work straight with an iPad and no additional amp/DAC.
> 
> Even Spotify sounds fantastic and I don’t feel I’m missing too much from not listening to my 24/96+ hi res music stored on the NAS.
> ...


Have a look at the Dragonfly Black. It's supposed to be a bit warmer and musical than the Red and it should drive the X2 well.


----------



## FunkeXMix

Has anyone had the chance to compare Soundkey to Hifime Sabre 9018?


----------



## adrtc

Hello,
Is Cyrus Soundkey compatible with Apple Lossless?
Thank you,
Anthony


----------



## lengyeljani

I'm searching for usb pendrive form factor dacs and was also interested to know what components Cyrus is using here. I found a picture of the PCB and it is clearly visible that the DAC chip is from TI (PCM5102) and the microcontroller is  PIC32MX250F128B. Although on other pictures the PCB seems to be blue, this picture still looks valid.


----------



## dragonball

Where to buy this online in USA?


----------



## andyvodocka (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello guys! Did you try *Sony NWZ A15 + Sony WMC-NWH10 (or Fiio L27 cable) + Cyrus Soundkey*, do they work together?
_
I've listened to DAC integrated in Onkyo-9010 recently and I realised that my sony's DAC doesn't work well (too narrow scene, lack of details)
_
Regards,
Endy


----------



## god-bluff

andyvodocka said:


> Hello guys! Did you try *Sony NWZ A15 + Sony WMC-NWH10 (or Fiio L27 cable) + Cyrus Soundkey*, do they work together?
> _
> I've listened to DAC integrated in Onkyo-9010 recently and I realised that my sony's DAC doesn't work well (too narrow scene, lack of details)
> _
> ...


I have the A15 and the Sony NWH10 cable but no longer have a soundKey unfortunately

However as far as I am aware the Walkman can't power a USB DAC. Can only use with a battery powered or mains (as in my case) device. Sorry if not very helpful!


----------



## god-bluff (Dec 29, 2018)

Should add even if the Cyrus powered up and connected there would be no way of adjusting the volume other than feeding into an external amp. The Walkman has no control its self over the volume when used as a digital transport just bit perfect digital transmission

A Mojo would be perfect but really the A15 sounds pretty great with the right phones especially when uncapped (and I've had a Mojo)


----------



## dylann5454

Hello all, I have a question of comparison.
Wondering if I should get Cyrus Soundkey or the Dragonfly Red for my iBasso IT04 IEMs? Would be connecting it to an iPhone 7 using Spotify. The Hifi review says that the Soundkey gives more instrument separation and clarity which sounds perfect for me. I am not sure exactly what the Red does to improve sound? I am also unsure if the Soundkey has a clicking problem with the iPhone 7 and Spotify where there is a clicking sound randomly interrupting songs?


----------



## god-bluff (Mar 16, 2019)

Finally got myself another soundkey. A few nice surprises comes with 3 months Qobuz streaming subscription, a felt storage bag and most importantly a USB C connecting cable. This is a quality cable and the connection is now rock solid.

All adds up to a real bargain at £79, considering the superb sound. It even makes a very reasonable fist of drinking my HD600

 I don't use it with in ears. My earphones don't benefit at all from amping sorry.


----------



## SexAndManCity

Does anyone know how to get the USB-C cable by itself? IveIgot the Amazon basics one and a couple of little 2-3" ones off eBay from China, but idI like the proper one if possible. 

I use it with my Flare R2S and Flares Pro and it's worth its price, just as both sets of IEMs are too


----------



## god-bluff

SexAndManCity said:


> Does anyone know how to get the USB-C cable by itself? IveIgot the Amazon basics one and a couple of little 2-3" ones off eBay from China, but idI like the proper one if possible.
> 
> I use it with my Flare R2S and Flares Pro and it's worth its price, just as both sets of IEMs are too



A company called *Cable Creation* do one. It is available via Amazon although it was out of stock on the UK site. 

 I actually ordered one of these thinking I would need for my new soundkey.


----------



## SexAndManCity

god-bluff said:


> A company called *Cable Creation* do one. It is available via Amazon although it was out of stock on the UK site.
> 
> I actually ordered one of these thinking I would need for my new soundkey.


I think I may have had that one in the past, but the connection became loose very quickly. I remember getting an email from Cyrus mentioning the new cable but it's not on their site. If you Google it, you can find the page, but no info on how to buy. Guess I could contact them directly. Admittedly I mainly use it with my laptop these days. I picked up a tiny USB-C DAC dongle by Hidizs which is even better for portability, but I'd like to have the full kit as it were.


----------



## god-bluff

andyvodocka said:


> Hello guys! Did you try *Sony NWZ A15 + Sony WMC-NWH10 (or Fiio L27 cable) + Cyrus Soundkey*, do they work together?
> _
> I've listened to DAC integrated in Onkyo-9010 recently and I realised that my sony's DAC doesn't work well (too narrow scene, lack of details)
> _
> ...




Sorry for the earlier misinformation based on speculation by me. I can now confirm that the soundKey does work with the A15 using NWH10

 I was correct though in saying there was no control over volume. Your headphones and hearing will be obliterated instantly. However as a high quality line out to a portable amp, Graham Slee Voyager in my case its spectacular ( technically it might be double amping but who cares?  ) 

 Can't confirm battery life of the Sony at this stage but powering the Cyrus will take its toll.


----------



## ro9ue

Can it drive high impedance cans like HD650 to a decent volume level?

Thank you!


----------



## SexAndManCity

I noticed recently that I was getting tiny glitches with Amazon Music, both wired with a DAC and with Bluetooth Earbuds. Most of the time I would force close the app and it would seem ok again after re-launching. I also discovered a cache setting within the app’s settings which I thought might need clearing. I’m not 100% sure it’s the same as the popping and clicking though (I haven’t actually used my SoundKey with my Android device recently - but I do remember the faint crackling only audible between tracks). 

I went with Amazon because everyone already has an account, and a Google search advised the audio quality is higher, so the glitches, or skips almost, were getting irritating. I did another quick Google search and the recognised solution for Android seems to be disabling any form of battery optimisation on whichever music app was producing the issue. So far it seems to have helped. Not sure if this is of use to anyone here, but it’s a possibility I guess.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My Full In-Depth Review on the Cyrus Soundkey is live now!  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/08/key-to-music-cyrus-audio-soundkey.html


----------

